# Split top saw bench - modified design



## mikefab (19 Aug 2014)

I first wanted to make a saw bench when I read the chapter on them at the end of the Schwarz workbench design book. I thought that the splayed legs didn't look ideal, so started thinking about a split top. A bit of web-surfing lead me to the design published online by the Billy's Little Bench Site.

This started as a straight copy of that design, and I pretty much made it up as I went along. I even dimensioned most of the stock (builder's merchant redwood) before deciding on the changes... My two concerns with the original design were: 1) the cross-grain dovetail holding the aprons in place looked a little unconventional to me and 2) the aprons themselves would stop me clamping narrow stock to the top of the bench.

So here is my modification to that design:




The top is still joined to the uprights with dovetails; I'm pretty pleased with how they came out but sadly there were a couple of little dings on the final assembly (bah!):








I've used through tenons with oak wedges to hold the stretchers in place. I thought that simple tenons would have a pretty marginal glue area so I split them into double through tenons and wedged them. Should be bomb proof... I don't think this will be racking any time soon.




I also wedged the bottom tenons which I'm totally sure was unnecessary but it's all good practice:




I've had one trial rip on it and it seems to do the job. I'm sure it won't be looking as pretty for too long!

Thanks for looking and for any comments.


----------



## mikefab (19 Aug 2014)

I should add, that obviously, there are MUCH faster ways to make a bench with identical function (involving screws, glue and simpler joints), but at this stage in my woodworking development it was a nice little project and I had fun along the way! Next workshop job is a standard saw horse or two of the same height as the saw bench. But only once I've finished the 2 tables I have on the go.


----------



## celston (20 Aug 2014)

I like that Mike. I agree that the joinery is higher quality than the piece required, but it looks like you enjoyed making it.


----------



## sammy.se (20 Aug 2014)

I like it - I think the extra effort was worth it.
Sometimes you need to make functional things like this look pretty and reflect craftsmanship - because it then permeates through your workshop and quality becomes part of your workshop 'ethic'


----------



## Harbo (20 Aug 2014)

Very nicely made and as you said good practice - should see you out? 

Rod


----------



## mikefab (20 Aug 2014)

Harbo":1iim4cyy said:


> Very nicely made and as you said good practice - should see you out?
> 
> Rod



Thanks Rod!
I reckon it certainly should see me out.... and maybe even my 16 month old son too


----------



## Tierney (23 Aug 2014)

Very nice. You should have a look at Tom Fidgen's website (theunpluggedwoodshop.com) - he has a strip along the length of one of the top pieces, that you can butt stock up against when cross cutting. For ripping your design is better and beautifully executed.

Regards,

DT


----------



## deema (23 Aug 2014)

Excellent Saw bench. Looks lovely, well done. Perhaps a slight recess on the two feet to create for feet at the conures will improve its stability when not working on flat floors?


----------



## mikefab (23 Aug 2014)

Thanks all. 

Tierney: thanks for pointing me to the Fidgen saw bench. Interesting idea with the fence, I will see how I go but it would be easy to add. I've done some cross cuts down the rip channel, resting the length of the board on something else and that worked quit nicely. I think if I had the Fidgen bench i'd probably end to sawing through one of the cross members but that may reflect on me rather than the design....!

Deema: good point about the feet. I thought about this when making it and almost glued feet on (but I didn't want it any higher). I may cut that recess some day but my workshop floor is foam matting so the flat wood works ok until I move house or want to work outside!

Mike


----------



## SamW (31 Aug 2014)

Nice, I think I'll be (attempting) to copy you


----------



## mikefab (2 Sep 2014)

Thanks SamW.... Go for it!


----------



## cusimar9 (2 Sep 2014)

Lovely bench and very well put together. Don't be tempted to use any electric saws on it or the top won't stay looking like that very long!


----------



## Fatboy (3 Sep 2014)

I like it, simple idea well executed


----------



## mikefab (5 Sep 2014)

cusimar9":1tco1weq said:


> Lovely bench and very well put together. Don't be tempted to use any electric saws on it or the top won't stay looking like that very long!



Ha! No danger of that at the moment. I have long term loaned my circular saw and jigsaw to someone at the other end of the country. I have just acquired a 28" 4tpi handsaw from ebay which looks almost as dangerous though!

Using the saw bench is working out well. I have clamped a couple of things to it but my knee or hand is usually sufficient. 

Mike


----------



## inkyblue (5 Oct 2014)

Good job that Mike, looks great as well as being functional!


----------



## rafezetter (12 Oct 2014)

Lovely bench you've made there, can't say anymore than's already been said. You mentioned clamping narrow bits though (or for longer stock which has a tendency to tip), I wonder if a few holes to slip some F clamps through, the ones who's heads come off, might be a solution? It might help with ripping too.


----------

